# Fancey Mustard



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi all, not a bottle but early, just trying to see if the folks on the other side of the pond can chime in on this one, came out of a early pit, (at least for us in america), dug a lot of mustards over the years but never one like this.


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 27, 2012)

Pic 2


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 27, 2012)

Opps same pic.


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 27, 2012)

Pic 3


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Dec 27, 2012)

One More.


----------



## luckiest (Dec 28, 2012)

That is very nice, I'll be surprised if it's not a valuable jar.  What was the age of the privy?


----------



## TROG (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi,
 The Mustard Pot dates to around 1860  and although not common  do turn up in wealthier areas as mustard was quite expensive. These are not overly valuable but normally go for around $100 - $150


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 28, 2012)

Neat piece of historic useful ceramic.  If it goes on the market - let me know.  RED Matthews


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Relicsnstuff
> 
> 
> One More.


 

 Hey Joseph,

 Wonderful mustard pot, sir. I love the crazing. Is there a registration diamond under your palm, or is that a prize medal? Please do take some more focusy photos of the transfer, please.

 "The Bankruptcy Act, 1869.
 In the London Bankruptcy Court.
 In the Matter of Proceedings for Liquidation by arrange-
 ment or Composition with Creditors, instituted by 
 George Batty, of 15and 16, Pavement, Finsbnry, and 77, 
 Cbeapside, both in the city of London, and of 8, Finsbury- place North, in the county of Middlesex, trading as Batty and Company," Pickle and Sauce Manufacturer and Export Oilman.
  NOTICE |s hereby given, that a First General Meeting
 of the creditors of the above-named person, has been 
 summoned to be held at my offices of Messrs. Lawrance, 
 Plews, Boyer, and Baker, 14. Old Jewry-chambers, in the 
 city of London, on the I4th day of September, 1874, at
 three o'clock in the afternoon precisely.â€”Dated this 17th 
 day of August, 1874
 LAWRANCE, PLEWS, B.OYER, and BAKER, 
 14, Old Jewry-chambers, London, Attorneys for 
 the said George Batty." From.

 "145. BATTYS
 3.75ins tall, all white, black print â€œBATTYS PATENT MUSTARDâ€, around shoulder & â€œPREPARED AT THEIR EXPORT WHOLESALE & PICKLE WAREHOUSE FINSBURY PAVEMENT LONDONâ€, with elaborate Coat of Arms tm, base edge chip & feint hairline to rim, Good, Plus 4ins tall, blue top, â€œBATTYS PATENT MUSTARDâ€, around shoulder & â€œMAKERS OF HIGH CLASS PICKLES SAUCES ETC LONDON SEâ€, writing on shoulder has faded, Good (2)
 R$100 (150 - 200)
 146. BATTYS
 4ins tall, blue top, â€œBATTYS PATENT MUSTARDâ€, around shoulder &
 â€œMAKERS OF HIGH CLASS PICKLES SAUCES ETC LONDON SEâ€, Very, Good R$100 (150 - 200)" Kiwi Auctions, 2010.

 George Batty had a partnership prior Robert Feast, who appears also to be the successor. Most informative advert <<< that one. There's an Dissolution Notice of 1852, HERE.

 "In 1825, George Batty and his wife founded Batty & Co, a condiments manufacturer, at Finsbury Pavement. The company later established a large manufacturing plant in Peckham, which became the United Kingdom's first manufacturing base of H. J. Heinz Company in 1905." wiki-Batty.


----------



## TROG (Dec 30, 2012)

This one is a bit newer than the one shown.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/antique-19th-century-rare-mustard-pot-BATTY-CO-finsbury-pavement-London-/230904893184?pt=UK_Collectables_Bottle_Pots_ET&hash=item35c3010f00


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello all, been busy last week, as always Surfaceone you have come through with so much infomation, i love getting the lessons on histroy of items i had no knowledge of, thanks for you input, sometimes i take pictures without my glasses on and the some of the posted pics are the result, red we are a dig team of (3) and we don't pick until we have enough for eveyone to have equal picks, it could be a while before this mustard gets picked but will keep in mind your intrest on it. thanks to all others for their input as well.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jan 5, 2013)

Love it!


----------

